# The Falks, Of Nebraska



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2015)

*Art and Marion Falk Explore California, 1935
*
"Art and Marion Falk left Scribner, Nebraska, in the middle of the Great Depression and headed west to make a new life for themselves. Upon arriving on the west coast, they toured Southern California and these film clips capture that tour. These are two happy people, amazed by the contrast between the dustbowl they left behind and the riches of their newfound paradise. Destinations include the California Pacific International Exposition in Balboa Park, the San Diego Zoo, the University of Southern California, Hollywood and the Brown Derby restaurant, Orange County, the Sierra Nevada, and what appears to be Malibu Beach. 

Given that the California Pacific International Exposition was in 1935, Marion was probably pregnant with Burt (born 1/18/36) in these clips.
Enjoy this look at California in 1935 ".


----------



## Pappy (Sep 30, 2015)

Fun to watch, Jim. Thanks. Love the part where you could walk right up to the plane and greet your visitors.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2015)

I loved the video Jim.


----------



## thefew (Sep 30, 2015)

I was especially interested in the fashions. Everybody dressed up in those days! Wished there was some dialogue...


----------



## Shirley (Sep 30, 2015)

That was really interesting.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2015)

thefew said:


> I was especially interested in the fashions. Everybody dressed up in those days! Wished there was some dialogue...


...lip reading, might add dialog.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 1, 2015)

Here's Art Falk,s Mom and Dad, Otto and Anna Falk.


----------

